# Melafix??



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

I was just wondering what you all thought of using melafix for nipped fins. My 2 male guppies tails are a little tattered. It's two of them and 3 females (was 4). They seem to be doing fine and they are active lively little guys. I just wish their fins were as pretty as they used to be when I bought them.

I do weekly 25% water changes ammonia and nitrite are zero I have a huge thing of Java moss a small Java fern and a water sprite plant. So everything seems good just their fins and if melafix would help that then I'd be willing to give it a shot.

***Also just to note I have 2-3 month old fry in a nursury net in this tank as well so if it could harm them please let me know.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have used melafix for several years to treat things like body wounds;damaged fins and such..i find it to be an excellent product.


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

cures bubble eye too


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

I love Melafix. I've used it plenty in my cichlid tank after the occasional nipped fin. It works like magic!! Seems like overnight fins begin to fill in nicely. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Great!! I'm glad I asked to be sure but was at Petsmart today and passed it up. I wish I'd bought some grr. lol Oh well at least now for sure the money/time is worth it. I'll go get some soon thank you for your input


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but you should make sure to take any carbon out of your filter when you use Melafix or it will absorb the medicine and negate the usefulness of the medicine. If you don't use carbon in your filter or if you already knew that then just disregard


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Melafix is mostly hype. Yes Tea Tree oil as antiseptic and sterilizing qualities, and it can help with rips in fins, a little and in some cases very well (though I have never seen this in my own use). 

*However*, Melafix will KILL a Betta. There is a property in it that will paralyze (damage) the labyrinth (lung) and will cause the Betta to eventually suffocate and die. This has been reported by numerous Betta keepers. 

I think that using Melafix with other fish (including Tetras) is fine. It gives us fish keepers peace of mind to think we are helping our little guys along. But in the long run, just keeping the water clean and maybe adding a little salt or fungus/bacteria treatment/prevention (no salt if you have tetras or corycats) is all they truly need to heal.

When my Bettas get ripped fins I up my water changes from once every 10 days to once every 6. This always works wonders.

Has anyone here ever used Melafix for a Betta successfully (by which I mean without killing it)? 

Just curious...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

aq:

1) The Pond Grade MelaFix has the same constituents as regular MelaFix but is much cheaper to dose.

2) Please consider double dosing for three days and then regular dosing for four days.

3) You will notice a distinct odor which not unpleasant to me.

4) Adding aquarium salt, which you can purchase at PetSmart also, at a rate of One Tablespoon per Twenty Gallons of tank water will help with the healing but will not interfere with the beneficial effect of the MelaFix.

5) Please note that MelaFix is a curative and is not a medication.




stevef10 said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but you should make sure to take any carbon out of your filter when you use Melafix or it will absorb the medicine and negate the usefulness of the medicine. If you don't use carbon in your filter or if you already knew that then just disregard


aq:

s1 is correct! but carbon can be used once the treatment is completed to remove the Melafix (and its odor) from the tank water.

TR


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great tips. And really good to know about betta's as I have 3. I also have 2 dwarf gourami's and if it's a labrynth fish thing then I am steering clear of those tanks too ;-)

I do weekly water changes and I never use carbon. I cut it out/remove carbon and zeolite. I just use the floss and ceramic bio media for the bacteria colony. I keep the carbon just in cast to remove meds and zeolite just in case for whatever reason I may have an ammonia spike. But those are all good things to know! 

Oh and I did try aquarium salt too which was actually for my one guppy who had a swim bladder issue. She was cured in a few short days. I do however have two cory cats in that tank. Does salt just annoy them or is it really bad? You mentioned no salt if you have cory's


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I have used MelaFix before with very good results compared to when I didn't have any around. After picking some up the results have been dramatic in my opinion. I have also used it in a tank with dwarf gourami's and had no trouble either.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have used it on bettas but in the form that is specifically sold for bettas. It is called 'Bettafix". 
I have also used melafix and pima in tanks that contain bettas and have not killed any yet.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

aquatico said:


> Does salt just annoy them or is it really bad?


aq: at 1 to 20 they will not be bothered.

TR


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

jones57742 said:


> aq: at 1 to 20 they will not be bothered.
> 
> TR


Sorry I'm really bad with math/ratio's :? I use 1 tsp per 10 gallons (I think, I do what it says on the carton) and then after 2-3 days do daily partial water changes.

I'm guessing though that what your saying is in small doses once in awhile isn't harmful. Just want to make sure. They made no fuss or acted any differently when I did dose the tank a few weeks back.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

it helps.. but a nice diet and some treats and good water quality do much more.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

aquatico said:


> Sorry I'm really bad with math/ratio's :? I use 1 tsp per 10 gallons (I think, I do what it says on the carton) and then after 2-3 days do daily partial water changes.


aq: for your current purposes 1 Tablespoon per 20 Gallons I believe to be appropriate.

You can start removing the salt with your weekly WC's after a week's treatment with the MelaFix and the salt.




aquatico said:


> I'm guessing though that what your saying is in small doses once in awhile isn't harmful. Just want to make sure. They made no fuss or acted any differently when I did dose the tank a few weeks back.


aq: I once dosed salt fairly frequently at a rate of 1 Tablespoon per 20 Gallons but I no longer do so.

I now only dose salt at a rate of 1 Tablespoon per 20 Gallons like once every six months or so.

Theoretically the purpose of dosing salt is the mitigation of viral and biological pathogens in the tank water.

Please note that the above statements are not applicable when treating ich.

TR


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool good to know. I've read a lot about NOT using salt but the last time I did as a mild treatment in place of meds it did a ton of good. I used to think it was something I shouldn't have bought, but now I know when used aprorpriately it is an excellent remedy  

Also I just got a bottle of melafix so I'll keep you posted


----------

